
Rate My Startup - scheduly
I have been working on a small app, scheduly.app,  that lets users send out text message reminders for upcoming appointments. I have been working on it for some time now, and it&#x27;s been mostly for fun and to actually build out my own thing. It started when I was contacted a few times from doctor&#x27;s offices regarding an upcoming appointment. So I decided to build something that sends out text notifications.<p>I know these services exist because I have gotten the alert from other offices, but I decided to build it anyways. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!
======
grzm
This would likely be better submitted as a Show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
scheduly
Just changed, thanks!

------
scheduly
making link clickable [https://www.scheduly.app](https://www.scheduly.app)

